# Incubating



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in my first week of incubating some eggs and I know at "lockdown" I need to remove my egg turner. My question is- Is it ok to put down thin paper napkins to minimize clean up and to protect their feet from the wire after the egg turner is removed? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It depends on how your incubator is set up. If it has the water troughs underneath the wire, it might effect the humidity if you block that off with anything. I just hatch mine on the wire with paper underneath but my water isn't under the wire mesh. I don't think walking on the wire hurts their feet.

Good luck!


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks so much! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I've let mine hatch without any added flooring and they were Perfect.


----------

